# Beef Injection Recipe



## bbqnev (Jun 18, 2017)

I currently use Kosmo's 'Reserve Blend' Beef Injection AND LOVE THE RESULTS.  It's just expensive as I make briskets all the time.  I'm trying to create my own dry injection mix like this one (I already have my liquid recipe).  The goal of an injection is to chemically break down the fibers of the meat to make it tender.  All the recipes I see are for beef base, garlic powder, onion powder... nothing about a scientific ingredient like 'Accent' or something to work on the tenderness.  I have an acid in my liquids but I'm not sure on the dry recipe?  The ingredients in the Kosmo's Reserve Blend is: Sodium Phosphate (40.0%), Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Beef Flavoring (Beef Stock, Beef Flavor, Salt), Autolyzed Yeast, Onion & Garlic Powder, Sugar, Disodium Inosinate & Disodium Guanylate, Xanthan Gum, Spice!!  Wow F'in scary with the big chemical words.  I just want to make one with the ingredients I know of and can pronounce!  Any BBQ Scientists out there that can help me??

Thank you!

BBQNEV


----------

